# Clomid; effects IVF success rates?



## HermioneF (May 9, 2008)

hello

I have had 2 failed IVF treatments but I was considering trying claimed in between my next treatment as well...i have a damaged left tube and my husbands count was really low....so it was not worth trying clomid......but it has now miraculously returned to normal and has been normal for nearly a year now..

We where thinking of going for our 3rd IVF between Aug - Oct..

But we have spoken to my Gyne Doc he thinks we could try Clomid in between cycles...do you know how long they recommend being off clomid before you start another treatment? 

I read in one of my many books that clomid has a side affect on the success of IVF; does anybody know of any potential problems clomid can cause if used before having an IVF tx?


H


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not sure how long they recommend you being off clomid for before starting IVF.....best to check with your consultant but I'd say it's probably a few months as you'd need to have your FSH levels tested prior to starting IVF and obviously the clomid could effect these.  Is your gynae who is suggesting you take clomid the same consultant you see for IVF ?  If not then I think it's better you speak with the fertility consultant....if it is same person then they obviously are the experts !

As for clomid having an effect on IVF....where have you read this ?

I was prescribed 6mths of 50mg in 2005....I took it to boost as I ovulate naturally but so I released more eggs each month.  I took from June - December 2005.....and then started IVF in March 2006.  

I've had 4 fresh IVFs in total and have responded very well to the drugs and produced lots of eggs and good quality embryos....great considering my age.....so the clomid doesn't appear to have caused any problems with my IVF cycles......but sadly still no baby but I do have several other issues effecting implantation/causing miscarriage.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## HermioneF (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for reply - i read it Expecting miracles Christo Zouves MD

Looking at the quote now it does not say that it has an direct effect on IVF, but what it does say is that it can affect your cervical mucus and the lining of your uterus and it can take 6-8 weeks to recover, he also does not recommend ladies over 37 using it because of this reason.

I have investigated this further and what i have found seems to confirm that clomid can effect you in this way, and especially in older laddies as there hormone levels may not be as abundant...

Different consultants afraid, i am not sure if the clinic would think it worth while taking clomid in-between cycles as IVF is the most aggressive approach.....but your right i will run it by them in my gynaecologist thinks its a good idea......

Thanks
H


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Yes, those are both common side effects of clomid. Have a read of the list of side effects included on this board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

However, what you have to remember is that we all respond differently to the drugs and whilst some women may experience side effects, others will get none at all....and even each month can vary.

I was 36, nearly 37 when I was prescribed clomid to boost.....and it certainly didn't have any adverse effects on my cervical mucus (still got loads TMI !) or my womb lining (still always nice and thick).

You may also be interested in this that I put together a few years ago...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

....and yes, it can take maybe a few months for the clomid to be completely out of your system.

You don't mention how old you are but I've seen ladies in their late 30's and early 40's being prescribed clomid......

As you say, probably best to discuss with your consultant.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## HermioneF (May 9, 2008)

Cheers, many thanks will take a look...i am 36...37 in July :-(


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Herm333x said:


> Cheers, many thanks will take a look...i am 36...37 in July :-(


Hey, nothing wrong with that....I'm 40 in January & I've no idea where the years went


----------

